# sinking pellet food for frontosa



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

I am wondering...what kind(s) of sinking pellet food are you guys feeding your frontosa except NLS pellet?

I feed my Burundis NLS pellet and HBH veggie flake. They like them very much. Since they are growing, I am thinking to give them more variety of food.

So did anybody try "HBH african cichlid attack" or "HBH shrimp pellet" which are both sinking pellet with relative high protein level comparing to NLS pellet or veggie flake? Are they good sinking pellet for frontosa?

How about "Hikari cichlid Gold sinking pellet"? Is this a good food for frontasa? I once used "Hikari cichlid Gold floating pellet" for my peacocks and Haps and it worked perfectly. So I am thinking to get some sinking pellet for my Burundis.

How frequent should I feed them frozen brine shrimp or krill? Once or twice a week or I can feed them every day?

Any suggestion or comment would be highly appreciated! thanks!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

IMO, the playing field has pretty much leveled out in the pellet competition. so, until one of them creates a new gimmick, i treat them all as comparable. i would suggest to restrict feeding your cypho brine shrimp, but whole krill is an excellent option, that could be fed as often as you can afford to. they may even color up for you better with krill as a staple.
and don't forget about earthworms, now that fishing season is back. fish can really put on the pounds with a regular gluttony of them each summer. they also sink... 8)


----------



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

lloyd said:


> IMO, the playing field has pretty much leveled out in the pellet competition. so, until one of them creates a new gimmick, i treat them all as comparable. i would suggest to restrict feeding your cypho brine shrimp, but whole krill is an excellent option, that could be fed as often as you can afford to. they may even color up for you better with krill as a staple.
> and don't forget about earthworms, now that fishing season is back. fish can really put on the pounds with a regular gluttony of them each summer. they also sink... 8)


Thanks lloyd! :thumb:

so for the whole krill, will frozen krill be better than freeze dried krill (or which one can I use to feed frontosa?) Can I feed my frontosa shrimp or krill I bought from supermarket? When I feed them, should I cut them into small pieces (my fish are around 3-4.5 inches)?

Where can I get earthworms? I didn't find any frozen one or dried one.

Sorry for so many questions! Thanks again!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i have no experience with freeze dried feeds. if it floats too long, i can't use it in my tanks, because they all have overflows. it also looks unappetizing though, IMHO.
whole frozen krill is a good choice for frontosa your size. you do not have to worry about any choking, but smaller ones will spit out bites too big, so they risk being robbed. chopping it helps with even distribution, if you see this type of behavior. 
any shrimp fit for human consumption, is also good intake for your fish, but costs can get a bit higher this way. shop smart. i have found local forum members, who are willing to share bulk orders, to save money on krill flats. and our local walmart has the best price on deveined pacific white shrimp.
there are some species of fish that will prefer one over the other. for example, many of my stingrays will eat MY shrimp, but will disregard the krill. frontosa will likely devour both.
i buy my earthworms at the local fisherman's bait shop. they cost me $2.00 per dozen. chopping them can be a bit gross, but big fronts love them whole. HTH.


----------



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

lloyd said:


> i have no experience with freeze dried feeds. if it floats too long, i can't use it in my tanks, because they all have overflows. it also looks unappetizing though, IMHO.
> whole frozen krill is a good choice for frontosa your size. you do not have to worry about any choking, but smaller ones will spit out bites too big, so they risk being robbed. chopping it helps with even distribution, if you see this type of behavior.
> any shrimp fit for human consumption, is also good intake for your fish, but costs can get a bit higher this way. shop smart. i have found local forum members, who are willing to share bulk orders, to save money on krill flats. and our local walmart has the best price on deveined pacific white shrimp.
> there are some species of fish that will prefer one over the other. for example, many of my stingrays will eat MY shrimp, but will disregard the krill. frontosa will likely devour both.
> i buy my earthworms at the local fisherman's bait shop. they cost me $2.00 per dozen. chopping them can be a bit gross, but big fronts love them whole. HTH.


Got it! Thank you so much lloyd! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
I'll get some new food for my frontosas!


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

I feed my guys Dainichi color, Kens krill pellets, Kens brine shrimp pellets, and Kens growth formula.

I really like the food from Ken's fish. My fronts show lots of color and it stays together a good long time so you don't have all those "bits" flying around. Plus they are slow sinkiers too, so they all get a shot at them.


----------



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

sawboy said:


> I feed my guys Dainichi color, Kens krill pellets, Kens brine shrimp pellets, and Kens growth formula.
> 
> I really like the food from Ken's fish. My fronts show lots of color and it stays together a good long time so you don't have all those "bits" flying around. Plus they are slow sinkiers too, so they all get a shot at them.


 :lol: I just got the food I ordered from Kens fish yesterday, they are Kens krill pellet, shrimp pellet, earthworm flake and earthworm stick.

So will you pre-soak the pellet or stick in the tank water, or just throw them into the tank. I heard someone said here that the pellet or stick will bloat inside fish so it's better to pre-soak them before feeding. But when I soak the shrimp pellets or earthworm sticks, they will dissolve into small pieces or granules which make the tank messy or cloudy!

Is there any suggestion to solve the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

you do not need to presoak any food for frontosa. and as we learn more about bloat, dropsy, and other intestinal disorders, the less we seem capable of justifying feed as one of it's potential causes. the caution to presoak pellets is 'old news', IMO.


----------



## ilovecichlid (May 2, 2008)

lloyd said:


> you do not need to presoak any food for frontosa. and as we learn more about bloat, dropsy, and other intestinal disorders, the less we seem capable of justifying feed as one of it's potential causes. the caution to presoak pellets is 'old news', IMO.


I see! Thanks lloyd! :thumb:


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Like lloyd said. Drop it in. Two years now and I have never presoaked food. Never had an issue


----------

